# Has anyone tried NIRAVAM for anxiety or panic attacks?



## 16231 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,Has anyone tried NIRAVAM for anxiety or panic attacks? The doctor prescribed this to me, but I want to know how its working for some people.ThanksMary


----------

